#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartCXXI（真女神轉生系列）

## sanari

第121回
猜電玩作品

----------


## MINE

真女神轉生系列的ナラシンハ
滿多代有出場的...印象中真一有出場
最近一次是PERSONA3
技能是以物理系為主，因為可替代性太高，並不是很好用^^"

典故是印度教毗濕奴的化身之一

另外，P3裡面出場的獸、龍跟獸人PERSONA很多
喜歡這個系列的人不要錯過哦
像我最愛的豹頭的總統--奧塞，從前期用到末期都沒問題的啦~~
當然啦，要用愛來養就是了

----------


## sanari

麥貓大人最愛的豹頭的總統--奧塞

----------


## MINE

哦哦哦
謝謝囉^^

----------


## sanari

真女神轉生III的オセ

----------


## a70701111

這隻看起來好萌阿。
雖然在下沒有玩過，但是光看圖，就有一種很想動手的感覺阿。
另外，多出翅膀的那隻也是同一隻嗎？
看起來都很順眼，而且都想要打包走阿XD
感謝分享喔……

----------


## 藍德

奇怪~我反而萌不起來耶...@@

雖然說我知道那個內褲算是翅膀的變形...但是看到還是會想當"幫寶適"紙尿褲...
想到這邊~@@就萌不起來了

----------


## sanari

> 奇怪~我反而萌不起來耶...@@
> 
> 雖然說我知道那個內褲算是翅膀的變形...但是看到還是會想當"幫寶適"紙尿褲...
> 想到這邊~@@就萌不起來了


...
那應該不算是內褲吧...
就設定來看
那只有前面的部分有
而且又是類似鎧甲的東西
再加quote="a70701111"]筋O保護重要部位的防具吧...




> 這隻看起來好萌阿。
> 雖然在下沒有玩過，但是光看圖，就有一種很想動手的感覺阿。
> 另外，多出翅膀的那隻也是同一隻嗎？
> 看起來都很順眼，而且都想要打包走阿XD
> 感謝分享喔……


這要什麼說呢
應該算是同一隻吧
白色的是熾天使
黃色的是墮天使
就設定來看是同一隻
能成仲魔的只有墮天使
而白色的是最後的王之一的手下

----------


## sanari

S.DDS1裡的狼人...
印象中...好像不能說得成仲魔...

----------


## MINE

> 這隻看起來好萌阿。
> 雖然在下沒有玩過，但是光看圖，就有一種很想動手的感覺阿。
> 另外，多出翅膀的那隻也是同一隻嗎？
> 看起來都很順眼，而且都想要打包走阿XD
> 感謝分享喔……


當然是同一隻囉
地獄的總統--奧塞是所羅門七十二柱的魔神之一
在女神轉生系列的設定之中
七十二柱魔神都是跟隨路西法叛變的墮天使

而那個白色有翅膀的就是墮落之前的奧塞

至於詳細的可以參考下面網址
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ose_%28demon%29
http://www.edit.ne.jp/~mati/okaruto/...n/Soromonn.htm

----------

